# Big Island - which luau? (Kohala Coast / Waikoloa)



## DianeG (Jul 19, 2012)

We have been to a luau on Maui, but not on the Big Island.

The last week that we shall be at Paniolo Greens (in March), we would like to arrange a "girls' night out" luau for 5 of us. The four friends joining me that week have never been to Hawaii at all and this is one activity they all want to do...

Any suggestions for a luau easily accessible in Waikoloa or elsewhere along the Kohala Coast?

I came across a "Sunset Luau" at the Marriott's, one at the Hilton, and another at the Mauna Kea Hotel. 
Have any of you attended either of these (or another)?

Thanks!
Diane


----------



## elaine (Jul 19, 2012)

we are going to the one at the Marriott in a few weeks. I will report back. We chose it b/c we are staying nearby, so we don't have to trek to Kona.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2012)

elaine said:


> we are going to the one at the Marriott in a few weeks. I will report back. We chose it b/c we are staying nearby, so we don't have to trek to Kona.



The one at the Mauna Kea wouldn't be that far.  At least it's closer than Kona.  

I just love the beach at the Mauna Kea.  I'd probably choose that one just for that.


----------



## philemer (Jul 19, 2012)

Luanne said:


> The one at the Mauna Kea wouldn't be that far.  At least it's closer than Kona.
> 
> I just love the beach at the Mauna Kea.  I'd probably choose that one just for that.




We did the Mauna Kea luau in Feb. because we had a 2 for 1 coupon. But it was still expensive (they add taxes and a tip, about 18%). Plus, it's a long walk from the parking lot to the luau site. I think you'd be happier with the Marriott luau. See what others are saying: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g29217-Activities-Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2012)

philemer said:


> We did the Mauna Kea luau in Feb. because we had a 2 for 1 coupon. But it was still expensive (they add taxes and a tip, about 18%). Plus, it's a long walk from the parking lot to the luau site. I think you'd be happier with the Marriott luau. See what others are saying: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g29217-Activities-Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html



We went to a luau at what is now the Marriott, I can't remember what the hotel was when we went.  I wasn't terribly impressed.  I'm guessing it's changed since then and I agree checking tripadvisor is always a good idea.


----------



## DianeG (Jul 20, 2012)

*Got spoiled in Maui*

Thanks for your responses. I had attended the Old Lahaina luau in Maui and the reviews I read for the ones on Big Island seem to be disappointing in comparison...

Elaine, thanks for letting me know what you will have thought of the Marriott's when you go - that's the one that seems to be the likeliest choice, at this point.

The age range for our group of women is from 18 to 75. If at least we get a decent show of -pecs- umm, I mean _hula_ in a beach side setting, that should do the trick.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2012)

By all accounts the "best" luau on the Big Island was the one at the Kona Village Resort.  However the entire resort has been shut down since the tsunami/earthquake in May, 2011.  Reports in February, 2012 say it won't be reopening until late 2013.


----------



## RLG (Jul 20, 2012)

philemer said:


> ..Mauna Kea luau...was still expensive (they add taxes and a tip, about 18%). Plus, it's a long walk from the parking lot to the luau site. I think you'd be happier with the Marriott luau.



I disagree.  

If you had to walk a long way from parking, you might be confused about what luau you went to.  The self parking area at Mauna Kea is so close to the luau area that you can hear the music and smell the food from there.  (If you valet at the hotel entrance, that could be considered a long walk.)

The Mauna Kea is one of the top hotels on the Kohala coast and, IMHO, has a luau that's comensurate with its position.  It is on one of the best settings - directly oceanfront.  It has a very good show.  The food, however, is typical luau food, i.e. not gourmet.  

I'm surprised you're recommending Marriott as an alternative.  They definitely aren't one of the top resorts in the area.  An alternative to Mauna Kea on the Kohala coast would be the luau at the Fairmont.  

BTW, I do agree that MKB is expensive.  Unfortunately, so is everything else in Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2012)

RLG said:


> I disagree.
> 
> If you had to walk a long way from parking, you might be confused about what luau you went to.  The self parking area at Mauna Kea is so close to the luau area that you can hear the music and smell the food from there.  (If you valet at the hotel entrance, that could be considered a long walk.)
> 
> ...



I stayed at the Mauna Kea with my parents on my first visit to Hawaii in 1968.  At that point I think the hotel, which had been built by Rockefeller, was the only hotel on the Kohala Coast.  It was my introduction to Hawaii and I still think the beach there is one of the most beautiful I've seen.

Okay, I haven't eaten there since that trip in 1968   but recently some friends visited the Big Island. They went to the Sunday brunch as my friend's mom had given them a gift certificate to eat there.  My friend said that brunch was her teenage son's very favorite meal of the whole trip.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 22, 2012)

RLG said:


> I disagree.
> 
> If you had to walk a long way from parking, you might be confused about what luau you went to.  The self parking area at Mauna Kea is so close to the luau area that you can hear the music and smell the food from there.  (If you valet at the hotel entrance, that could be considered a long walk.)
> 
> ...



If your going to slam the Marriott, can you at least elaborate:  

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...loa_Kohala_Coast_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html

I haven't stayed at the Marriott Hotel, since I stay in a HGVC/Hilton TS, but I have been to the Marriott Resort and don't know what your problem was? 

Is it because your comparing the Marriott Resort to the Fairmont? 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...airmont_Kea_Lani_Maui-Wailea_Maui_Hawaii.html


----------



## RLG (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> If your going to slam the Marriott, can you at least elaborate:



I wasn't "slamming" the Marriott.  It just wouldn't be on anyone's list of the top 3 resorts on the Kohala Coast.

My list would be:

4 Seasons Hualalai
Mauna Kea Beach
Fairmont Orchid.

(BTW, you linked to a review of the wrong Fairmont.) 

If you're going with kids, you might substitute the Hilton because of its extensive pool area.


----------

